# Climbing with spurs/spikes



## Ryan Shaw (Jul 19, 2014)

A while back, I bought my first clumbing spur set up (used.) But I still had only done rope climbing up until last week, when I got my throwline caught, so I used my spikes for the first time (doing an elm removal) to get it unstuck. But right away I found out they were way too loose. So, later I drilled a few more holes in the leather to make it tighter. Anyways, a few days ago, I had a spruce removal, so I tried them out again. I found them extremely uncomfortable. Nice and snug, but they didn't feel right (they were on the right foot for sure.) And on top of that, they would get pretty stuck in the wood. I had to wiggle them back and forth a lot and grip branches tight so that I could really yank on them to get them out. Is that common? I ended up using them for like ten feet and then just leaving little stubs that I could stand on. I'm hoping you guys can give me some tips from experienced spur users. Maybe there's some way I can adjust my technique to help, or maybe there's something wrong with my spurs? I don't know, a little confused right now


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 19, 2014)

Are you just stepping up the tree and letting the spurs stick or are you like stabbing them in? The only time i stab one in is if im gonna put all my weight on one spur i'll kick it in a little deeper. If your spurs are sharp they'll stick on their own.

Plus Spruce is soft so they're gonna stick a little deeper.

If you're having a problem with your spurs twisting double wrap your bottom strap around the shank


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jul 19, 2014)

Given you bought used spurs, I think you need to check to see if they are sharpened properly. If they were sharpened at too steep an angle, they will stick in too far. If they are dull, you may unconsciously be driving them in too hard. We test spurs by just lightly raking them down a 2x4 leg on the workbench. They should stick in without having to hammer them in. You should consider getting a sharpening kit. 

http://www.buckinghammfg.com/instructionsandwarnings/6306_101905.pdf


----------



## Ryan Shaw (Jul 19, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Are you just stepping up the tree and letting the spurs stick or are you like stabbing them in? The only time i stab one in is if im gonna put all my weight on one spur i'll kick it in a little deeper. If your spurs are sharp they'll stick on their own.
> 
> Plus Spruce is soft so they're gonna stick a little deeper.
> 
> If you're having a problem with your spurs twisting double wrap your bottom strap around the shank



Hmm, yeah, I probably was jabbing them I'm. Next time I'll have to try more of a stepping motion

Alright, good idea. Thanks


----------



## Ryan Shaw (Jul 19, 2014)

BC WetCoast said:


> Given you bought used spurs, I think you need to check to see if they are sharpened properly. If they were sharpened at too steep an angle, they will stick in too far. If they are dull, you may unconsciously be driving them in too hard. We test spurs by just lightly raking them down a 2x4 leg on the workbench. They should stick in without having to hammer them in. You should consider getting a sharpening kit.
> 
> http://www.buckinghammfg.com/instructionsandwarnings/6306_101905.pdf


Hmm, I'll check that out, thanks


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 19, 2014)

Shaw,,,,hmmmm,,,,interesting.
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 19, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> Shaw,,,,hmmmm,,,,interesting.
> Jeff


??


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 19, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> ??




Nothing,, Dave came to mind,,


----------



## Ryan Shaw (Jul 19, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> Shaw,,,,hmmmm,,,,interesting.
> Jeff



Jeff is interesting too.. Crimson comes to mind


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 19, 2014)

Ryan Shaw said:


> Jeff is interesting too.. Crimson comes to mind



Dang,,


----------



## treevet (Jul 20, 2014)

No relation Jeff. Chris'es idea about the wrap on the shank is the key. BCWC...little OCD. You gotta have a wide shin pad to be comfortable. No reason not to have velcro either. Noobs want to hug the trunk for, they think, safety. Opposite of what you want to do and will lead to peeling out. If you are getting stuck you might have pole spikes on deadwood?


----------



## chevybob (Jul 20, 2014)

Buy yourself some big buck Velcro pads. I did and I wish I did it a long time ago.


----------



## treevet (Jul 20, 2014)

Used to be called big euc pads. Get some Gecko s, they go on sale at Sherrill once a year I think. Probably my 8th pair of spikes and would never go back to others.


----------



## chevybob (Jul 20, 2014)

treevet said:


> Used to be called big euc pads. Get some Gecko s, they go on sale at Sherrill once a year I think. Probably my 8th pair of spikes and would never go back to others.


 
Id love a pair of geckos. Did 1 spruce tree with a pair that belonged to this kid I used to work with and they felt amazing. I can't bring myself to bust out $400+ on a pair of spikes right now though. I do feel my big bucks would be more comfortable on those big oak spars when i'm rocking the ms660.


----------



## treevet (Jul 20, 2014)

think I paid $360 for em on sale. and I recently compliments of Brad Snelling, got a ms 461 ported that will outrun and out cut my ms 660. Ahhh equipment....$ talks.


----------



## chevybob (Jul 20, 2014)

I have a complete 046 that needs a jug/piston my brother gave me. Was guna order a meteor kit and possibly look into having someone on here do a port job on it. Then Ill almost be on your level


----------



## Ryan Shaw (Jul 20, 2014)

chevybob said:


> Buy yourself some big buck Velcro pads. I did and I wish I did it a long time ago.



That's a pad that would go over mine, or replace mine?


----------



## chevybob (Jul 20, 2014)

Ryan Shaw said:


> That's a pad that would go over mine, or replace mine?



It replaces the pad. I think I paid like $150 with the steel insert from tree stuff


----------



## JMcC (Jul 20, 2014)

The big buck Velcro pads are pretty comfortable.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 20, 2014)

Spikes are trash , I am learning to do removals without them , and the day I can throw them in a lake and never wear them again will be a great day . And if your doing spruce/pine you don't need spikes even at the beginning of learning to climb a tree .


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 20, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Spikes are trash , I am learning to do removals without them , and the day I can throw them in a lake and never wear them again will be a great day . And if your doing spruce/pine you don't need spikes even at the beginning of learning to climb a tree .



What?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 20, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> What?


Exactly .... Sounds unbelievable but it true , a removal with the blessed spikes on your feet .......... what ? You should try it rummy it's liberating and other then doing wood it's pretty easy


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 20, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Exactly .... Sounds unbelievable but it true , a removal with the blessed spikes on your feet .......... what ? You should try it rummy it's liberating and other then doing wood it's pretty easy



Liberating, you say? I think I'll pass. Just out of curiosity though, what do you do when you get to the wood?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 20, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> Liberating, you say? I think I'll pass. Just out of curiosity though, what do you do when you get to the wood?


I have been using the long CMI straps one to girth the trunk then one through that choked as 2 foot steps . The wood without spikes no doubt is a PITA but if ya don't wanna fool with the straps then throw them on for that alone , believe me my ankles feet and knees are thankful to have that trash off .


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 20, 2014)

But like I said you don't need spike period for a pin tree or a spruce , kinda silly even to torture yourself


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 20, 2014)

Whatever floats your boat, I guess. I am like a tree killing panther with my gecko's on.. lol. Can hardly even tell they're on.


----------



## chevybob (Jul 20, 2014)

Removals are doable with no spikes but spikes make it faster and easier. It's all about efficiency. You can cut a lawn with a push mower but if you had a 61" skag which are you guna choose?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 20, 2014)

Like I said throw on your spikes for the wood if you choose not to **** with another option , but if you need spikes to move through a canopy .... Then no offense your a sucky climber anyway so yea you need all the help ya can get , not I'm not pointing that at anyone just a observation


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 20, 2014)

Lordy.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 20, 2014)

Ha


----------



## chevybob (Jul 20, 2014)

You call it "sucky climbing" I call it being more efficient which means getting the job done faster which means more money. But if no spikes works for you then by all means go for it. I'll stick to my spikes just like 99% of the other climbers I've seen doing removals.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 20, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 20, 2014)

Ha like I said I wasn't talking to anyone In particular .... Sorry that offended you really I am just saying that 99% of the efficient climbers can climb either way and why do a removal like that ? I choose it like that you can spike em all I couldn't care less


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 20, 2014)

I just bought another ascender to attach to my spikes ............. LOL that outta twist a few minds !!!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 20, 2014)

NO STUBS! EVER!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 20, 2014)

Plenty of stubs


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh, man.. what I wouldn't pay to see Eddie and that bozo sounding deal with the foot straps in action!!!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 20, 2014)

LOL ask and you shall receive I made a video buddy are you on Facebook at all or is that to new age fur ya ?


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 20, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> LOL ask and you shall receive I made a video buddy are you on Facebook at all or is that to new age fur ya ?



The MDS has zero interest in fagbook. Why don't you post it up here?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 20, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> The MDS has zero interest in fagbook. Why don't you post it up here?


I don't know how I think I need to host it somehow .


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 20, 2014)

Yawn. Thought you said you were good with a computer..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 20, 2014)

Did I ? Sorry don't remember ever saying such a thing , yawn away rummy your the one who is stuck in the mid 90's bound to only what you see on AS LOL


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 20, 2014)

And as the members dwindle it's like a old age home here no new blood or thoughts at all . Just some ol heads being old thick heads


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 20, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> And as the members dwindle it's like a old age home here no new blood or thoughts at all . Just some ol heads being old thick heads



Right. You mean like the revolutionary thought of doing pine takedowns using stubs to stand on?? That kind of new thought? lol


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 20, 2014)

No more along the lines of someone saying 99.9 % o the climbers in know wear spikes and in reality how many climbers can that be like 5/6 maybe , so basically the world revolves around the thoughts of 5/6 other peers , yea that sounds like a real good environment to learn and expand your brain in relation to be a better and safer more efficient climber , and while were on the subject of climber safety I'm sure that bum knee you got has nothing to do with years on those totally tubular geckos that your so proud of . Whatever ......be well and prosper


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 20, 2014)

Wtf does not wearing spikes on a takedown have to do with being a "better, safer, more efficient climber"? You're just ****ing with me, right?

And I don't have a bum knee. But thanks for caring, Porks.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 20, 2014)

No I'm not ****ing with you , you think I wanna be all jacked up laid up for weeks sore with bad body parts ? No thanks like I said it's a ton less stress on my knees and ankles


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 20, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> No I'm not ****ing with you , you think I wanna be all jacked up laid up for weeks sore with bad body parts ? No thanks like I said it's a ton less stress on my knees and ankles



Well, that's fine if its because you got bad knees, hooves, or whatever. I can understand that.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 20, 2014)

An your as senile as **** man . I guess you forgot posting picture with your knee all iced up from that 2 day oak removal and then posting on many occasions gee I hope my knee holds out ! LOL **** off man your ****ing with yourself here brah


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 20, 2014)

Never said I haven't had problems with my knees or feet in the past. Not lately though. I wouldn't really consider having a knee issue here and there over the years a "bum knee", that's all.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 20, 2014)

Whatever it's **** it Sunday ... So I'm gonna end it with that . Have a great weekend chief


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 20, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Whatever it's **** it Sunday ... So I'm gonna end it with that . Have a great weekend chief



Yeah, it sounds like you're getting yourself a little worked up. lol


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 20, 2014)

opcorn:
Goobers,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Jeff,, having a beautiful day.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 20, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> opcorn:
> Goobers,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> Jeff,, having a beautiful day.



Wrong thread, Jeff. Nobody cares about your day here.


----------



## chevybob (Jul 20, 2014)

Woah.......getting a little too worked up about this man. Sme of you guys take this internet stuff a bit too seriously. I don't know what kind of trees your climbing maybe if it's something straight up and down then ya I could see no spikes but the hard woods out here in the north east it is just easier and faster with spikes. I'm not offended you can think what you want of me it's the internet I'm not guna get butt hurt if you don't agree with me lol


----------



## Zale (Jul 20, 2014)

Ah, the old "you don't need spikes to do a take down" thread. I agree, if I don't have to put them on, I won't. I've never tried geckos but I'm willing to try if Vet will send me a pair.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 20, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> Wrong thread, Jeff. Nobody cares about your day here.



Deal with it,,


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 20, 2014)

Zale said:


> Ah, the old "you don't need spikes to do a take down" thread. I agree, if I don't have to put them on, I won't. I've never tried geckos but I'm willing to try if Vet will send me a pair.



I would just go with your present spikeless method. I'm sure its very "liberating", as Eddie says..


----------



## Hoowasat (Jul 20, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> Right. You mean like the revolutionary thought of doing pine takedowns using stubs to stand on?? That kind of new thought? lol


I gotta' laugh at that one 'cause I saw a couple dudes doing exactly that near my house. When I first rode by, I got to wondering why they weren't cutting the limbs closer to the main spar. I was tempted to offer a lil' bit of advise (yeah, like I'm a real professional ... not), but I decided not to since I had no dog in that fight. Ya' know what was more funny? They left the stubs on when they stacked their day's work. "_I don't know anything AND I can prove it!_"


----------



## mr. holden wood (Jul 20, 2014)

treeclimber101 4885098 said:


> Spikes are trash , I am learning to do removals without them , and the day I can throw them in a lake and never wear them again will be a great day . And if your doing spruce/pine you don't need spikes even at the beginning of learning to climb a tree .



This and treevets nija millionaire post are two of the funniest things I've read on this site.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 20, 2014)

I LOL'ed, for sure!


----------



## Toddppm (Jul 20, 2014)

Hmmmm opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 20, 2014)

Toddppm said:


> Hmmmm opcorn:opcorn:



Stop hoarding!!! One is enough!!opcorn:


----------



## Toddppm (Jul 20, 2014)

one for each of the previous posters!


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 20, 2014)

Gotcha. My bad.


----------



## cupar (Jul 20, 2014)

Interesting, I've done tree's where I'd love to see it come down without spurs. Can someone, anyone show me a video of someone climbing a pole, safely and efficiently without spurs? Almost all of my removals are done without spurs, I find it easier or at least faster to blow the top off and then fall the trunk, and even easier to use the bucket truck. However when you can't, I'll use spurs absolutely.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 20, 2014)

Knock this out sans spurs.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 20, 2014)

Orrrrrrr, this one.






NO STUBS!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 20, 2014)

I can't understand his posts either , I guess that means no one else can either ....


----------



## Zale (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't think anyone is saying its easier to block wood down without spikes. If I can take a tree down without having to put them on then I will. If I have to block wood down then the spikes get put on.


----------



## arboristCT (Jul 22, 2014)

Ryan Shaw said:


> A while back, I bought my first clumbing spur set up (used.) But I still had only done rope climbing up until last week, when I got my throwline caught, so I used my spikes for the first time (doing an elm removal) to get it unstuck. But right away I found out they were way too loose. So, later I drilled a few more holes in the leather to make it tighter. Anyways, a few days ago, I had a spruce removal, so I tried them out again. I found them extremely uncomfortable. Nice and snug, but they didn't feel right (they were on the right foot for sure.) And on top of that, they would get pretty stuck in the wood. I had to wiggle them back and forth a lot and grip branches tight so that I could really yank on them to get them out. Is that common? I ended up using them for like ten feet and then just leaving little stubs that I could stand on. I'm hoping you guys can give me some tips from experienced spur users. Maybe there's some way I can adjust my technique to help, or maybe there's something wrong with my spurs? I don't know, a little confused right now


Thats how it is in the beggining. It was really unconfortable for me to get used to spikes untill you use them frequently. I would say spend money on geckos with the european gaffs. Those dont get stuck in the wood when you spike too deep. American gaffs get stuck and to get them out you always gotta wiggle them.


----------



## arboristCT (Jul 22, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Spikes are trash , I am learning to do removals without them , and the day I can throw them in a lake and never wear them again will be a great day . And if your doing spruce/pine you don't need spikes even at the beginning of learning to climb a tree .


Its not proper to leave so many stubs to step on so its recommended to use spikes. If your lowering branches or tops on the same tree and the rope man gets them stuck on the stubs, your screwed cuz you gotta go down to get them unstuck and go up again ahhh buch of things. Just use spikes.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 22, 2014)

Don't forget getting your climb line wrapped around one. Leaving stubs is the mark of inexperience.

NO STUBS - EVER!


----------



## chevybob (Jul 22, 2014)

Ya I just don't get why you wouldn't want to use spikes..... Maybe if you have a small peen and you need to be that "cool climber"


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 22, 2014)

Nah never stubs , honestly .... Anyway it's all in how you wanna skin your cat me I choose to take it easy on the ankles . Like I said originally I don't new stubs just throw a CMI closed sling around and stand on that . I guarantee that I can move as fast as the next guy without spikes in the canopy , and like I said at the beginning I will often throw my spikes in for wood . I swear half you ****ing retards don't read the post completely your just so excited to have something to say . Dumbasses !


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## chevybob (Jul 22, 2014)

Jeez treeclimber101 your so hostile haha it's the internet dude just relax for all you know half these guys could be fat old men who live in their mothers basement lol


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 22, 2014)

chevybob said:


> Jeez treeclimber101 your so hostile haha it's the internet dude just relax for all you know half these guys could be fat old men who live in their mothers basement lol


Yea LOL I am ****ing having fun I'm no internet dude though I have met a lot of guys from this site , some good some awesome . Be safe good luck


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 22, 2014)

Disrespectful is a better description. Rude and crude.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 22, 2014)

Sorry that your mangina is tender .


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 22, 2014)

It's not your fault you are who you are... it's your parents. They failed you.

Sad... so many youngsters are in the same boat as you.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm almost 22 I will get it together .


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 22, 2014)

Let's hope so.

First rule... respect your Elders.

We'll take it from there...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 22, 2014)

Ok papa .......just don't smack me on the bottom ....


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 22, 2014)

Something your father failed to do, I 'spect.


----------



## chevybob (Jul 22, 2014)

Your only 22? Shame you have that disrespectful cocky attitude that most young kids have. I'm about your age and would never act the way you do. You just sound like a douche.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 22, 2014)

chevybob said:


> Your only 22? Shame you have that disrespectful cocky attitude that most young kids have. I'm about your age and would never act the way you do. You just sound like a douche.


I'm sorry that your lame .... Why do they call you Chevy Bob BTW is it because you have a Chevy ? And your name is BoB ?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 22, 2014)

When I was 21, I was a Vietnam vet and been around half the world twice on the USS Enterprise.

Kids are different, nowadays.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 22, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> I'm sorry that your lame .... Why do they call you Chevy Bob BTW is it because you have a Chevy ? And your name is BoB ?


 
More disrespect.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 22, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> When I was 21, I was a Vietnam vet and been around half the world twice on the USS Enterprise.
> 
> Kids are different, nowadays.


When I was 21 I spent 21 days in 21 states face down drunk ! What's your point


----------



## chevybob (Jul 22, 2014)

Your so smart 



treeclimber101 said:


> I'm sorry that your lame .... Why do they call you Chevy Bob BTW is it because you have a Chevy ? And your name is BoB ?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 22, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> When I was 21, I was a Vietnam vet and been around half the world twice on the USS Enterprise.
> 
> Kids are different, nowadays.


With your big muscles how can you reach around to pat yourself on the back?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 22, 2014)

I wash my hands of you. Good-bye.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 22, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> With your big muscles how can you reach around to pat yourself on the back?







he does It with his sword .....


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 22, 2014)

chevybob said:


> Your so smart


Are you a tree guy or just a short bed loving Chevy fan ?


----------



## chevybob (Jul 22, 2014)

Are you a tree guy or just an immature little ********** with some daddy issues? 



treeclimber101 said:


> Are you a tree guy or just a short bed loving Chevy fan ?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 22, 2014)

chevybob said:


> Are you a tree guy or just an immature little ********** with some daddy issues?






in the local tree world I am what you can call God amoungst mortals !


----------



## chevybob (Jul 22, 2014)

Is that picture supposed to be impressive?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 22, 2014)

No .....


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 22, 2014)

Don't feed the Trolls, Bob.

Trust me on this...

They are best left ignored.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 22, 2014)

It's just a picture ....


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 22, 2014)

chevybob said:


> Is that picture supposed to be impressive?







Does this do anything for ya ..... That's my dad !


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 22, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


>


What's so funny ? You met my DAD ?


----------



## IcePick (Jul 22, 2014)

Wow.......


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 22, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> What's so funny ? You met my DAD ?



Yea Uncle Buck is a hell of a guy and if you've half the tree man your daddy is then the future of arboriculture is in for a real treat.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 22, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Yea Uncle Buck is a hell of a guy and if you've half the tree man your daddy is then the future of arboriculture is in for a real treat.


Nice I'll tell him you said that .


----------



## Goose IBEW (Jul 22, 2014)

Man, I've missed this place!


----------



## arboristCT (Jul 23, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Nah never stubs , honestly .... Anyway it's all in how you wanna skin your cat me I choose to take it easy on the ankles . Like I said originally I don't new stubs just throw a CMI closed sling around and stand on that . I guarantee that I can move as fast as the next guy without spikes in the canopy , and like I said at the beginning I will often throw my spikes in for wood . I swear half you ****ing retards don't read the post completely your just so excited to have something to say . Dumbasses !


No bro sorry but using spikes for removals is the best way ever its like flying over the tree. Not using the spikes for removals makes everything difficult. Spikes is the pro way to do it.


----------



## arboristCT (Jul 23, 2014)

Exactly. Cant imagine doing this removal spikeless


MasterBlaster said:


> Orrrrrrr, this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arboristCT (Jul 23, 2014)

This is the way


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 23, 2014)

I've done lots of removals without spurs......and lots with them, yes they do have their place.


----------



## Goose IBEW (Jul 23, 2014)

Ed, let me know if you want to test drive my Geckos.......

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nah ..... Sorry spikes are not the mark of a pro , they are a mark of a tree guy . A pro can take down a tree many different ways , I am just saying that of I am tearing apart a top then I can leave them in the truck and if I can flop the log then that is where they stay , and half of you probably prune with spikes too ? But it's hard to debate a person that doesn't read the entire thread they read one snip it (post) and they fly off the handle ! It's laughable to me


----------



## Hoowasat (Jul 23, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> When I was 21, I was a Vietnam vet and been around half the world twice on the USS Enterprise.


Master - My day-job is at the shipyard which built Big "E" and I've been aboard her many times. FYI, she's been decommisioned and we are inactivating her now.


----------



## IcePick (Jul 25, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Nah ..... Sorry spikes are not the mark of a pro , they are a mark of a tree guy . A pro can take down a tree many different ways , I am just saying that of I am tearing apart a top then I can leave them in the truck and if I can flop the log then that is where they stay , and half of you probably prune with spikes too ? But it's hard to debate a person that doesn't read the entire thread they read one snip it (post) and they fly off the handle ! It's laughable to me


Damn, what a stupid post. You must be one of those guys who is frustrated with spikes because you're either scared to use them or you just suck at using them. I could not imagine doing 90% of my climbing removals without spikes. We've got a couple guys who don't use them on removals at our company. Needless to say, I humored them for a while and let them have a go at it a couple times. Now, when a climbing removal is on order, these guys don't step up to the plate nor do I even bother asking them.


----------



## chevybob (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah that kid is an idiot I just don't even read his posts anymore. I bet the next thing he says is that top handles are junk and he does ALL his removals with a silky saw lol


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 25, 2014)

Does it really matter if someone wear spurs or not? To each their own. Sometimes i do and sometimes i don't.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes, it _does_ really matter, unless you're not concerned with production. A climber in spurs will be quicker and more efficient than a climber w/o... anytime, anywhere. Just pretend that you are the owner and you're paying three guys to do a bunch of TD's. Do you _really_ want your climbers not wearing them?


----------



## chevybob (Jul 25, 2014)

THANK YOU! That is what i was saying from the start but I don't think anybody caught that part.



MasterBlaster said:


> Yes, it _does_ really matter, unless you're not concerned with production. A climber in spurs will be quicker and more efficient than a climber w/o... anytime, anywhere. Just pretend that you are the owner and you're paying three guys to do a bunch of TD's. Do you _really_ want your climbers not wearing them?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 25, 2014)

I've done a couple TD's where I didn't have my hooks... I was an unhappy camper FOR SURE.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 25, 2014)

Ha .... LOL .........post eaters are hungry this evening !


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 25, 2014)

PB blaster !


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 25, 2014)

Half of my posts are gone on the naked old man thread


----------



## cupar (Jul 25, 2014)

Nobody in this thread has once said they used spurs to prune a tree, except treeclimber101 saying all of us pro spur climbers "probably do". See how I used pro as in pro/con not professional. I was just wondering if you could prune this (I assume Photoshopped Tree) without spurs?




I like spurs, I need them for climbing power poles, there is a need for them. They're another tool in your arsenal use them when they make your life easier. I think we can all agree on that.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 25, 2014)

Absolutely.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 25, 2014)

That's fine hopefully all the guys I just dumped on read them cried to the mods and they were pulled LOL they know they are dead deer stinky ass climbers


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 25, 2014)

cupar said:


> Nobody in this thread has once said they used spurs to prune a tree, except treeclimber101 saying all of us pro spur climbers "probably do". See how I used pro as in pro/con not professional. I was just wondering if you could prune this (I assume Photoshopped Tree) without spurs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If anyone read my post it said "i've removed a lot of trees with and without spurs....they have their place....meaning not needed in EVERY situation.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 25, 2014)

Negative. EVERY situation.

Carry on.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 25, 2014)

No that's cause you CANT work without them , I can an so can half the other climbers who care to learn some other techniques , like I said I'd smoke half of these guys LOL they already showed there Hand and it's ain't nuttin special


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 25, 2014)

And they are borderline turnips with there reading comprehension levels


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 25, 2014)

Saying it's wise to sometimes do TD's w/o spurs is the same as saying it's wise to sometimes trim _with_ spurs.

That's not happening.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 25, 2014)

How efficient is a 70 year old climber period


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 25, 2014)

You can't teach and old dog that probably was never good at tricks anyway a new one


----------



## chevybob (Jul 25, 2014)

This kid is pretty cocky saying he'd smoke any of these guys in a tree. You were definitely one of those kids I beat up I high school just because you were a cocky ********** but really nobody likes you.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 25, 2014)

Please, Bob... don't respond to him - ever. Don't feed the trolls and they will starve from lack of attention. Seriously. Your responding to him is what he lives for. Shun the youngster.

Besides, his days here are numbered.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 25, 2014)

chevybob said:


> This kid is pretty cocky saying he'd smoke any of these guys in a tree. You were definitely one of those kids I beat up I high school just because you were a cocky ********** but really nobody likes you.


Bob I'd smoke you guaranteed , dude do you even tree ... I spent all day spikeless today 7 hours up down all around what did you do beside polishing the confederate flag sticker on your tailgate


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 25, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> Please, Bob... don't respond to him - ever. Don't feed the trolls and they starve. Seriously.
> 
> Besides, his days here are numbered.


Doubtful blaster seriously we've already had that convo too and it seems that as long as I stay within the confines of the rules I'm good ?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 25, 2014)

Says on another thread when he's not doing tree work he's mowing lawn and trimming hedges


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 25, 2014)

Rules change.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 25, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> Rules change.


Hey blaster beep my beep you beeping beeper with a beeper beeping beep ! And the goat can beep with beep beep all over his head


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 25, 2014)

I still say that I can do removals efficiently without them , and maybe the future climbers should be taught to work without them first since so many are out there harming trees that they no right touching , then maybe they will be taught some skills to preserve them not treat them like what they do for meth money . Half of the lazy sacks of crap that Have to wear spikes to tree work at some point coulda and shoulda been taught better instead they justify there actions and condemn those who disagree with antiquated ways LOL what a joke .


----------



## IcePick (Jul 25, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> I still say that I can do removals efficiently without them , and maybe the future climbers should be taught to work without them first since so many are out there harming trees that they no right touching , then maybe they will be taught some skills to preserve them not treat them like what they do for meth money . Half of the lazy sacks of crap that Have to wear spikes to tree work at some point coulda and shoulda been taught better instead they justify there actions and condemn those who disagree with antiquated ways LOL what a joke .


Man, you really are pretty stupid. Climbing with spikes on removals will never become obsolete to the true production guys. And believe me, I would bet on my life that I could out climb your fat ass with or without spikes any time, any day. I've been climbing almost 20 years now bubba, I don't trim hedges or mow lawns. I'm a true tree guy through and through, all year long, every day.


----------



## IcePick (Jul 25, 2014)

I feel bad picking on you, but you've brought it on yourself. When you come onto a thread when a guy is inquiring about technique to better his skills with spikes, and you blast off at the mouth and basically call these climbing veterans hacks for using them, you deserve all the backlash you get for such asinine statements.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 25, 2014)

Please, let's don't call people "stupid," even if they are. Let's just try to help them and if they don't take advice, write them off.
Am I crazy for just wanting to be polite?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 25, 2014)

IcePick said:


> I feel bad picking on you, but you've brought it on yourself. When you come onto a thread when a guy is inquiring about technique to better his skills with spikes, and you blast off at the mouth and basically call these climbing veterans hacks for using them, you deserve all the backlash you get for such asinine statements.


Ha .... I doubt you could carry my **** in a tree LOL


----------



## IcePick (Jul 25, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> Please, let's don't call people "stupid," even if they are. Let's just try to help them and if they don't take advice, write them off.
> Am I crazy for just wanting to be polite?


Well, this isn't tree buzz...Maybe little buck needs to relocate.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 25, 2014)

Ha , yea ice pick that's something to be proud of , I climb with spikes all the time because I'm so ****ing pro ! Hopefully the post that they ban me when I tell you and that other whackadoo to lick both my ##### doesn't get deleted before you read it LOL aw man all I can do is hope


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 25, 2014)

It's so much easier to just be nice.

Just saying. A forum is like a family... who wants to be fighting with family members? Not me...


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 25, 2014)

Who posts nude pics for family members....not me


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 25, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> It's so much easier to just be nice.
> 
> Just saying. A forum is like a family... who wants to be fighting with family members? Not me...


Family members .......please I'll be nice for the forums sake as far as I'm concerned I know what you are ! LO


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 25, 2014)

Show me a nude pic, brother.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 25, 2014)

Actually, don't... LOL!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 25, 2014)

God please don't I may throw up and that will void my insurance on the phone


----------



## Zale (Jul 25, 2014)

Haven't read this thread since Tuesday. Lots of catching up. It still seems the absolutists ( Master Bieber, Ice Pick and Chevy Bob) are missing our point. I can take certain types of trees down just as efficiently with or without spikes. If I am only climbing pine trees, then I would use a set of spikes. There are no absolute rules in life. If you think there are then you haven't lived long enough.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 25, 2014)

It's pointless to even debate it with them and I feel bad cause Chevy Bob is young it's almost like he's doomed because he isn't at all open minded to even understand what he's reading , aaaaaaaaaaa whatever can't save the world


----------



## cupar (Jul 25, 2014)

Ahh, I decided we'll settle this once and for all, we will all meet in the middle of (Somewhere else, Bayou Country, Can-ada, and Northland) We'll do 4 identical deciduous and 4 coniferous tree's. The 8 tree's will also be 50 ish feet tall next to civilization and nothing-ness also within 50 feet from each other in 2 perfect rows. First one done without getting hurt wins, anyone that complains of joint or muscle pain is disqualified, and the winner will be the only person allowed to post on the topic of spurs.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 25, 2014)

Well someone would have to pick up blaster his moms car took a crap and the bus don't run that far out


----------



## IcePick (Jul 25, 2014)

Zale said:


> Haven't read this thread since Tuesday. Lots of catching up. It still seems the absolutists ( Master Bieber, Ice Pick and Chevy Bob) are missing our point. I can take certain types of trees down just as efficiently with or without spikes. If I am only climbing pine trees, then I would use a set of spikes. There are no absolute rules in life. If you think there are then you haven't lived long enough.


I've been in this industry long enough partner to know what it takes. I'm not the top climber at a 2 million dollar a year operation for nothing. Certainly I don't know everything. I'm not missing your point. I'm just absolutely disagreeing with you and buck. Hell, a couple of the owners of our company don't climb removals anymore because they couldn't master spikes, and they're intelligent enough to know that they should leave that one part of the business to the guys who can get it done safely and effectively. Maybe its got to do with location as well. I work a lot of very large trees in very tight quarters. If I could foot lock to the top and blow the top out everytime and come down and drop the spar I would. I just cant see a better way of blocking down large wood over $20,000 patios and million dollar homes.


----------



## Zale (Jul 25, 2014)

IcePick said:


> I've been in this industry long enough partner to know what it takes. I'm not the top climber at a 2 million dollar a year operation for nothing. Certainly I don't know everything. I'm not missing your point. I'm just absolutely disagreeing with you and buck. Hell, a couple of the owners of our company don't climb removals anymore because they couldn't master spikes, and they're intelligent enough to know that they should leave that one part of the business to the guys who can get it done safely and effectively. Maybe its got to do with location as well. I work a lot of very large trees in very tight quarters. If I could foot lock to the top and blow the top out everytime and come down and drop the spar I would. I just cant see a better way of blocking down large wood over $20,000 patios and million dollar homes.



Your humility is touching and I'm not your partner.


----------



## IcePick (Jul 25, 2014)

Zale said:


> Your humility is touching and I'm not your partner.


Ok, fair enough douche. This is why I don't post in the climbing forum anymore. It's chocked full of idiocy.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 25, 2014)

Ha ..... Wow there are people with million dollar houses , well gee shucks I didn't know that


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 25, 2014)

Ice pick you don't post here because I feel you know that you have nothing to offer . You should stick to the loggers side I think it's fits better for you


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 25, 2014)

It sucks how certain people jump all over other people around here.

It's a crying frigging shame, I tellya wut.

Darin, is this the Arborsite you really want? A flame forum?


----------



## Zale (Jul 25, 2014)

IcePick said:


> Ok, fair enough douche. This is why I don't post in the climbing forum anymore. It's chocked full of idiocy.



Why the name calling? What in your opinion constitutes "idiocy"?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 25, 2014)

IcePick said:


> Ok, fair enough douche. This is why I don't post in the climbing forum anymore. It's chocked full of idiocy.


 Allow me to apologize for that. It shouldn't be that way...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 25, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> It sucks how certain people jump all over other people around here.
> 
> It's a crying frigging shame, I tellya wut.


Yup it's a shame when good members have to suffer through your pics and your games too . It's amazing that you can honestly have anything to say on the matter , just having you here is ruining this site , the other day I was wrong you should be flushed


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 25, 2014)

Now post an empty box .....


----------



## IcePick (Jul 25, 2014)

Trying to interpret Bucks third grade grammar has my head spinning. Buh bye!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 25, 2014)

IcePick said:


> Trying to interpret Bucks third grade grammar has my head spinning. Buh bye!


Don't leave ... That's the ***** thing to do doubtful that you need old turkey baster taking up for you


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 25, 2014)

IcePick said:


> Trying to interpret Bucks third grade grammar has my head spinning. Buh bye!


 Ignore the troll.


----------



## IcePick (Jul 25, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> It sucks how certain people jump all over other people around here.
> 
> It's a crying frigging shame, I tellya wut.
> 
> Darin, is this the Arborsite you really want? A flame forum?


Well, I don't jump all over people, I've always been cordial and appreciate good feedback. Sometimes, though, it's hard to sit back idle and not get involved when guys are posting garbage about my trade. If I offended anybody, you can kiss my ass.


----------



## IcePick (Jul 25, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> Ignore the troll.


You sore about my zinger related to your egg shaped hardhat?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 25, 2014)

Be careful blaster isn't happy when were mean to each other .... BTW you can kiss mine aswell all of it right after I fart


----------



## IcePick (Jul 25, 2014)

I'll send you one of my pacifics, free of charge. See, I'm a nice guy.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh god pacifics are such fag helmets


----------



## IcePick (Jul 25, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Be careful blaster isn't happy when were mean to each other .... BTW you can kiss mine aswell all of it right after I fart


Now that's kind of funny!


----------



## IcePick (Jul 25, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh god pacifics are such fag helmets


No way man! You like Petzls?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 25, 2014)

On the spike thing . In all seriousness I don't have a boss , nor do I worry all the time about production , that being said when I need to wear them I do , but it is nice to have them off sometimes an rest my feet that's all I know my job and I know my trees .


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 25, 2014)

IcePick said:


> No way man! You like Petzls?


You know I do I am suspecting since you know I have a thick waist you know me of this site .....




petzels make my head look smaller and that is important for my selfies


----------



## IcePick (Jul 25, 2014)

Most guys at our company like the vertex or whatever you call them because they say their heads can breathe a bit better and they don't sweat as bad. The pacifics are bulky and heavy, and make me sweat like a hog, but being Kevlar and working in the hood every once in a great while, I suspect they can deflect a bullet as well as a falling or swinging log/branch.


----------



## IcePick (Jul 25, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> Allow me to apologize for that. It shouldn't be that way...


And don't ever apologize for me. I'm a man, I stand by what I say, and if it's in poor taste, then I deal and live with it.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 25, 2014)

I say any helmet is better then no helmet at all , I would like to think that all the guys embrace that and wear them seeing first hand a guy he hit in the head , which broke his neck and almost severed his ear when the band sliced almost halfway through his ear lobe . I still think about that and I keep my helmet on the seat of my truck first to go on last to come off


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 26, 2014)

IcePick said:


> Most guys at our company like the vertex or whatever you call them because they say their heads can breathe a bit better and they don't sweat as bad. The pacifics are bulky and heavy, and make me sweat like a hog, but being Kevlar and working in the hood every once in a great while, I suspect they can deflect a bullet as well as a falling or swinging log/branch.


I really love the vertex , like the alveo but love the vertex , had a protos on last night wasn't really feeling it at all


----------



## IcePick (Jul 26, 2014)

What's the protos? Is that one of those new fancy expensive helmets that they only make in Europe right now?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 26, 2014)

IcePick said:


> What's the protos? Is that one of those new fancy expensive helmets that they only make in Europe right now?


Well I live in New Jersey so somehow they make there way here but it's not big just heavy , I was told that it's has some impressive protection from all sides but it's heavy ...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 26, 2014)

And the ear muffs don't snap tight you can just push them snug and they stay like that , that was actually really nice of someone designed them that could be attached to any helmet well that would be awesome


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 26, 2014)

This is pretty nice looking .



I have zero clue what it is though


----------



## IcePick (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah, I've heard the muffs on them are similar to wearing ear plugs. That's another thing about my pacific, I have to wear plugs underneath my muffs.


----------



## IcePick (Jul 26, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> This is pretty nice looking . Yeah, that's a pretty sharp looking lid, I'll have to look into that one.
> 
> 
> 
> I have zero clue what it is though


----------



## IcePick (Jul 26, 2014)

hmmmm..... Somewhere in your quote is my reply.


----------



## Zale (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, its good to see everyone has kissed and made up. Let there be peace in the valley.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 26, 2014)

Zale said:


> Well, its good to see everyone has kissed and made up. Let there be peace in the valley.


Oh and Elvis fan ..... Nice


----------



## Zale (Jul 26, 2014)

TCB with a flash.


----------



## gorman (Jul 26, 2014)

My worker bought the protos and couldn't figure out how to adjust it. It's not as plug and play as you may think. The instruction dvd it came with was in Austrian or something. It's sitting in his closet now.


----------



## treevet (Jul 26, 2014)

if you are a treeman and you are up in a tree, 99% of the time it is to make a cut. To get in the most functional and safest position to make that cut spikes 100% of the time can help with that. Even if you are doing little piddling ladder spruce and pine removals your best position is not always gonna be standing on a stub on a whorl, it may be inbetween them often at least with one foot. It is just plain stoopit to go up a td without spikes on. There was a clown on here named oltirdy who advocated crane removals without spikes and climbing with a midsize saw all the time. Some of that rubbed off I guess.


----------



## cupar (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm not allowed to wear climbing hard hats. A contractor got hit in the side of the head with a sledge hammer and died, I have to have side impact protection on a approved list of hard hats. There were 3 on the list when that incident happened, only 1 is still made. Yay for out dated and unrevised bureaucracy.


----------



## treevet (Jul 26, 2014)

yay


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 26, 2014)

treevet said:


> yay
> 
> View attachment 360874


YIKES!!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 26, 2014)

treevet said:


> if you are a treeman and you are up in a tree, 99% of the time it is to make a cut. To get in the most functional and safest position to make that cut spikes 100% of the time can help with that. Even if you are doing little piddling ladder spruce and pine removals your best position is not always gonna be standing on a stub on a whorl, it may be inbetween them often at least with one foot. It is just plain stoopit to go up a td without spikes on. There was a clown on here named oltirdy who advocated crane removals without spikes and climbing with a midsize saw all the time. Some of that rubbed off I guess.


It's just a different approach Dave ... I would imagine a guy who has been doing this as long as you would embrace that concept at least , maybe you don't agree or advocate that but .... When your just black and white then that makes it hard for any kinda progression , and what "rubbed" off LOL was the idea that certain things can be approached a few different ways .


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 26, 2014)

And besides he's not here or able to defend his thought process ...


----------



## treevet (Jul 26, 2014)

could you guys pls explain your thought process in regards to what advantages this gives or advances made in this tech...outside of relief from "foot pain". Teaching to climb doesn't count either relative to a production crew is what is generally admired on here. Noobs to 101.


----------



## treevet (Jul 26, 2014)

here's a new invention/technque you guys might wanna give a try


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 26, 2014)

My thought process is this ... I won't speak for justin because I don't think is fair , If I can SRT up take apart the canopy and flop the trunk why wouldn't , if I had to prune the same tree it would be equally as difficult to move through it often more . If I'm in the tree "removing" large pieces how is it any slower with/without spikes . I did 4 decent 60/70 ft pitch pine , basically all I had was maybe 30ft of canopy then I knocked over the sticks I smoked them like that half of the brush I cut and threw with a handsaw . I can efficiently do at least half of my removals without them , and your wrong to say that a new climber shouldn't learn first to climb without them , just like I think they should first learn to work with a hand saw instead of a chainsaw . Sorry that is what I think but who the hell am I ?


----------



## treevet (Jul 26, 2014)

I just think every cut you make aloft is enhanced by the opportunity to put your foot or feet someplace other than what the tree affords you without spikes. Be it supporting your body or moving the leg to be out of range of the finished cut or out of the way of the piece being dropped etc etc etc. You are just throwing away an option that is supplied to you like tossing out your lanyard, only way worse. Most of all it give the easy and quick opportunity to alter your position and location for the notch, back cut, push, hold and toss etc. Seems like a silly argument without an iota of merit. You almost have to try to win this by sheer personality or aggressiveness.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 26, 2014)

I've had my say... no use wasting any more of my time. You have gear - use it.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 26, 2014)

Alright .... Dave you and I are doing a huge pine , I'm the climber your running the crane , but it's just us so I make the cut and you hold on to it until I jet down to the ground , and after setting the choker I never unplugged from the crane , what difference does it make if I'm wearing my spikes I am hung overhead off the crane , that's all I'm. Saying and that is a kinda real world application for a 2 man crane crew


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 26, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> I've had my say... no use wasting any more of my time. You have gear - use it.


Who cares , if you have nothing to say then say nothing , instead of posting here go handle the thread that directly pertains to you .


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 26, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Who cares , if you have nothing to say then say nothing , instead of posting here go handle the thread that directly pertains to you .



Unbelievable.


----------



## TreeAce (Jul 26, 2014)

Is this a "debate" over whether or not to wear spurs on a removal?? I dont have time or patience to read all previous posts. But if it is all I can say is WOW...just ,wow


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## IcePick (Jul 26, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


>


How does that work? I've worn a pantin with spikes once or twice. Honestly though, I can reach the canopy quicker most of the time with my spikes rather than the pantin (obviously removals only, I don't spike trims).


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 26, 2014)

IcePick said:


> How does that work? I've worn a pantin with spikes once or twice. Honestly though, I can reach the canopy quicker most of the time with my spikes rather than the pantin (obviously removals only, I don't spike trims).


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 26, 2014)

IcePick said:


> How does that work? I've worn a pantin with spikes once or twice. Honestly though, I can reach the canopy quicker most of the time with my spikes rather than the pantin (obviously removals only, I don't spike trims).


Sorry that was **** video


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 26, 2014)

Why are there so many "*******" in your posts?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 26, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> Why are there so many "*******" in your posts?


Cause I say **** , **** , ********** and things like that why ? Gonna report that I have to many asterisk in my post ?


----------



## treevet (Jul 26, 2014)

dude's got spikes on in all the cuts in last vid....what is the point?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 26, 2014)

Nothing it's just a video ...


----------



## IcePick (Jul 27, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Sorry that was **** video



Great video, thanks for sharing man. The guy in the video seems pretty talented.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 27, 2014)

IcePick said:


> Great video, thanks for sharing man. The guy in the video seems pretty talented.


Did you like the idea of the ascender on you spike . The climber was using it the entire time


----------



## gtrees (Jul 30, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Spikes are trash , I am learning to do removals without them , and the day I can throw them in a lake and never wear them again will be a great day . And if your doing spruce/pine you don't need spikes even at the beginning of learning to climb a tree .


That's crazy. Spikes give you so many advantages. Safety being one of them


----------



## Zale (Jul 30, 2014)

I thought we beat this horse enough.


----------



## gtrees (Jul 30, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> NO STUBS! EVER!


I agree. Dangerous


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 30, 2014)

"Spikes are trash" cracks me up every time!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 30, 2014)

LOL


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 30, 2014)

Says the guy running his saw at face level , I put little thought in what you think blaster .


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 30, 2014)

I enjoyed the day without you , so I am out ... Later hack ...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 30, 2014)

Sleep well, kiddo.


----------



## gtrees (Jul 30, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> Disrespectful is a better description. Rude and crude.


D bag would be a better description


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 30, 2014)

Remember, he's a young 'un. Although I was a Vietnam vet at his age. Those were different times...


----------



## Zale (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice man boobs.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## gtrees (Jul 30, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> Saying it's wise to sometimes do TD's w/o spurs is the same as saying it's wise to sometimes trim _with_ spurs.
> 
> That's not happening.


Why are your spikes in your kitchen


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 30, 2014)

Why not?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi Gtrees ... Hope you hang for a while . You sound fun


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 30, 2014)

So nice and polite! Sweet!


----------



## Ryan Shaw (Aug 2, 2014)

treeclimber101, you should get your groundsmen to video tape you removing a coniferous tree without spurs and show everyone how fast you are without them. I want to know if you're as fast as you say you are, cuz I just can't picture doing those really excurrent trees fast without spikes. But I'm curious to see how you do. And if you are that fast, some of these zealous spur-advocates might back off.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

Ryan Shaw said:


> treeclimber101, you should get your groundsmen to video tape you removing a coniferous tree without spurs and show everyone how fast you are without them. I want to know if you're as fast as you say you are, cuz I just can't picture doing those really excurrent trees fast without spikes. But I'm curious to see how you do. And if you are that fast, some of these zealous spur-advocates might back off.


I got some pictures of a monster spruce I posted a months ago ...maybe I should have told you to learn to climb first without them , I think that a new climber becomes awesome quicker when he learns without them . And when you use them you smoke through stuff , instead of vice versa trying to learn after you've depended on them for so long , if feels like something very important Is now missing instead of adding something later for speed and comfort


----------



## Ryan Shaw (Aug 2, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> I got some pictures of a monster spruce I posted a months ago ...maybe I should have told you to learn to climb first without them , I think that a new climber becomes awesome quicker when he learns without them . And when you use them you smoke through stuff , instead of vice versa trying to learn after you've depended on them for so long , if feels like something very important Is now missing instead of adding something later for speed and comfort



Yeah, like learning to drive in an automatic before taking on a standard or learning with ascenders before footlocking. I would like to learn what you're talking about, but I don't really get what you're talking about. Is there a name for the technique you do?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

No it's just something I wanted to learn to play around with on certain trees , but if already learning ascenders and alternatives to spikes then your on the right path . I do removals for myself , my way I don't have a boss , and old heads that are set in there ways aren't gonna embrace change especially when they've Been doing it like that for decades it's that way or no way , they can't even comprehend the idea of change LOL so keep your mind open bro really don't ever get the tunnel vision thing it kinda locks you into an era and that's that


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

Oh, god.. not this retarded topic again!!!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

For instance we have a type of pine that grows a lot like a palm real tall slender with only the top 30 % or so that has any branches they are so slender that you have to be careful spiking the trunk because you may spike yourself , half of them you need to cut and throw them because when you rope off of them they feel as if they will fold in half so I've just gotten into the habit of hand sawing and throwing , and I am not even gonna go there with this group could you imagine stripping a tree without firing up a chainsaw ???? Mind boggling


----------



## Ryan Shaw (Aug 2, 2014)

What do you do, just set up chokers and step in them? No, I don't use descenders, just footlock. I only just started this year and its a side job. So I have pretty basic equipment. But I'm sinking as much of the money I make from it back into the equipment, so I might use ascenders in the future. But there are a lot of other pieces of equipment I need to give priority to first. Yeah, I'm definitely open to new techniques, but I still have to master the old ones haha. I would say I'm self-taught, but in this day of YouTube videos, no one is self taught. I'm YouTube-taught


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

Here's a perfect example of what I'm talking about , there is thread where a guy broke his spike , there was another guy that. Couldn't fathom how he got down with a broken spike , and then some other guy says " well that's why I always carry a bail out rope " so you mean he just has one on his belt for show or an emergency . Not for overhead positioning points . Crazy right ??? I worked with a old guy that has never in 30 years tied into a rope .... He uses a saddle and lanyard that's it he carries a lowering line for branches .


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

this is mind boggling right ???? LOL it's 2 8.00 straps


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

It's something alright. Not sure if mind boggling is the term that I'd use personally, but it's something.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

Shut up rummy ... I know your not thick headed ... I've seen you tree , honestly you got me started on doing some newer things and I've progressed since . I mean we don't even borrow the recycling can to wrap a tree anymore ... That's gotta mean something to ya


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Shut up rummy ... I know your not thick headed ... I've seen you tree , honestly you got me started on doing some newer things and I've progressed since . I mean we don't even borrow the recycling can to wrap a tree anymore ... That's gotta mean something to ya



If you're implying that I helped you out of the closet, I want no part of that deal. You're on your own with that one.. thats all you.


----------



## Ryan Shaw (Aug 2, 2014)

Easy enough.. but then how to you ascend?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

Dudes I love this topic but I gotta go to work for a few hours we had a crazy storm last nite ...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

A _really_ good climber can geturdun with just a folding handsaw and a lineman's belt!

Who needs chainsaws and spurs!!!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> If you're implying that I helped you out of the closet, I want no part of that deal. You're on your own with that one.. thats all you.


Listen I can still love you long after you don't love me it's ok ...... I hold on to what we once had ... If that's wrong I don't wanna be right


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> A _really_ good climber can geturdun with just a folding handsaw and a lineman's belt!
> 
> Who needs chainsaws and spurs!!!


Finally you say something I can get on board with


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

Any way .... Mod1 or whatever your new name is I agree with that statement


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

Of course you do.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> Of course you do.


Easy ... Take it down a notch you got the creeper feelers out again ... It's making me uneasy


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

Your state of mind is of no concern to me.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

Awesome . We'll just leave it at that ...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

Who do we know who you're addressing if you don't quote them???


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

Anything that has to do with leave me alone .... I'm addressing you


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2014)

LOL!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

That's funny right


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2014)

If you say so, brother.

And fear not the use of a comma!


----------



## Ryan Shaw (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm your dingleberry.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 2, 2014)

Ryan Shaw said:


> Easy enough.. but then how to you ascend?


----------



## Goose IBEW (Aug 2, 2014)

Damn, I gotta buy some more stuff now!


----------



## Ryan Shaw (Aug 3, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


>




No, I know how to use ascenders with a climbing line, but I'm talking about your foot slings in upright trees like spruces and pines. The ones you use instead of spikes. How do you ascend a coniferous tree without using a climbing line or spikes, just your foot slings and a lanyard?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 3, 2014)

No I don't descend without a overhead tie in , so when I need to climb back up I use the VT and a pantin and sometimes a hand ascender


----------



## Ryan Shaw (Aug 3, 2014)

Also, thank you everyone for your tips on using spurs. Yesterday I removed an Elm over a customers house. I hate my spurs, so I did everything except the main leader via ropes and then I put my spikes on for the final climb, pulled myself up to where I had positioned my tie in, topped everything above that point, dropped the rope, and then spiked my way down the tree, dropping piece by piece after that. I was being much more gentle and letting the spikes ease in as opposed to jabbing them, and it made a world of difference! Thanks. As for doing a double wrap, I with I could, but there isn't enough strap to do that. So, it moved around a bit. I need to get new pads though, my legs were super sore after haha


----------



## Ryan Shaw (Aug 3, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> No I don't descend without a overhead tie in , so when I need to climb back up I use the VT and a pantin and sometimes a hand ascender



I thought you said that you could drop a coniferous tree without spikes? How do you get your tie-in point in a 60' spruce without spikes?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 3, 2014)

Ryan Shaw said:


> Also, thank you everyone for your tips on using spurs. Yesterday I removed an Elm over a customers house. I hate my spurs, so I did everything except the main leader via ropes and then I put my spikes on for the final climb, pulled myself up to where I had positioned my tie in, topped everything above that point, dropped the rope, and then spiked my way down the tree, dropping piece by piece after that. I was being much more gentle and letting the spikes ease in as opposed to jabbing them, and it made a world of difference! Thanks. As for doing a double wrap, I with I could, but there isn't enough strap to do that. So, it moved around a bit. I need to get new pads though, my legs were super sore after haha


 yea the double wrap keeps the shank nice and tight against the side of your boot , also when I put them on I tighten the foot strap then my calf I feel like the spike is tighter that way also I do it standing up an not sitting , I dunno why they just feel better


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 3, 2014)

Ryan Shaw said:


> I thought you said that you could drop a coniferous tree without spikes? How do you get your tie-in point in a 60' spruce without spikes?


Slingshot .... Or what you know it as a big shot


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 3, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Slingshot .... Or what you know it as a big shot


Or a hand throw , SRT up and then once I am in the canopy I just advance my rope with a monkey's fist and keep going or a real short throw line like 40ft kinda short


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 3, 2014)

The monkeys fist .... Just tell me if I am overwhelming you with too much and I'll go away LOL


----------



## Ryan Shaw (Aug 3, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> Or a hand throw , SRT up and then once I am in the canopy I just advance my rope with a monkey's fist and keep going or a real short throw line like 40ft kinda short



Big shot through all of the tiny limbs on say a 60' spruce and trust those crappy little limbs with your life? Then what about when you've worked your way up, cleaned the tree and topped it and its just the leader and your one branch left? Then what, you drop back to the ground, remove your line, throw on your spikes anyways, and go back up cutting it down piece by piece? Something smells fishy here..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 3, 2014)

Ryan Shaw said:


> Big shot through all of the tiny limbs on say a 60' spruce and trust those crappy little limbs with your life? Then what about when you've worked your way up, cleaned the tree and topped it and its just the leader and your one branch left? Then what, you drop back to the ground, remove your line, throw on your spikes anyways, and go back up cutting it down piece by piece? Something smells fishy here..


Nah , I can have my spikes sent up .. Basically I can set a line strip the tree up and work the wood down , if I don't like what I have I put my spikes on .. It's not fishy bro I posted pics a few months ago . I am leave ya to your thread now


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 3, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> The monkeys fist .... Just tell me if I am overwhelming you with too much and I'll go away LOL


Ok you're overwhelming me, but the Monkeys fist knot is pretty neat.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 3, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Ok you're overwhelming me, but the Monkeys fist knot is pretty neat.


They make awesome door stops . I am gonna buy some hemp rope and make a few


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 3, 2014)

I have found that 'door stops' are invaluable. Just saying,,
Jeff


----------

